# [SOLVED] Nvidia issue - garbled screen on xserver shutdown

## Takenover83

Nvidia drivers with framebuffer enabled causes screen corruption on shutdown/restart/killed xserver.

I remember reading that this is caused by tvout. Im not sure what to put in my xorg.conf to disable tv out though. Anyone know what to put there? I would like to keep tvout enabled if possible but will toss it, if there is no other way to fix the garbled/corrupted screen. I don't want to disable the framebuffer either :/

Thanks guys.Last edited by Takenover83 on Mon Aug 15, 2005 1:49 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Nicom

Pretty sure that's a known issue with the nvidia driver and framebuffer. If you aren't already, use the vesafb and not the riva.

For disabling tv-out, in the vid card device section of xorg.conf, this option should work:  *Quote:*   

> Option          "TwinView" "false"

 

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=14 -many people here report the same issue, and it doesn't seem solveable.

----------

## Reikinio

Yes, it's true, in order to use the nvidia driver you must not compile any nvidia fb in your kernel, just use the vesafb for a fancy boot, also

if you get a corrupted console when you shutdown/restart/kill X, this is the fix(at least it was for me) :

```
 Option      "IgnoreDisplayDevices"      "DFP, TV"
```

Add that to the nvidia driver section in xorg.conf

----------

## Takenover83

Yea I have just been using the plan ol vesa buffer but the problems remains with Tvout enabled. Goes away once you disable it, but then you loose the tvout.

Maybe it will be fixed eventually in the comming driver releases. I will mark this solved sence it is out of our hands.

Thanks guys.

----------

## drescherjm

 *Quote:*   

> Maybe it will be fixed eventually in the comming driver releases. 

 

I doubt that.

I had this exact problem a year ago with the rivafb and the nvidia-kernel driver. Moved to vesafb and then vesa-tng and have not seen any of this at all...

----------

